# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  نوكيا تلغي إطلاق هاتف ذكي بأميركا

## الوسادة

*


قالت صحيفة أميركية إن شركة نوكيا الفنلندية ألغت إطلاق هاتف ذكي في الولايات المتحدة هذا العام بالتعاون مع شركة "AT&T" الأميركية للاتصالات.

ونقلت نوكيا عن مطلعين على الوضع قولهم إن نوكيا كانت تعتزم إطلاق الهاتف الذي تعمل شاشته باللمس ويسمى إكس 7 بالتعاون مع شركة الاتصالات الأميركية العملاقة قبل معرض للهواتف النقالة سيتم تنظيمه في برشلونة بإسبانيا في الشهر القادم.

ويعتبر إكس 7 الأول الذي يتم إطلاقه بالتعاون مع شركة أميركية منذ أن أصبح ستيفن إيلوب رئيسا تنفيذيا لنوكيا في شهر سبتمبر/أيلول الماضي.

وسيترك الإلغاء نوكيا متأخرة في سوق الولايات المتحدة لتتخلف عن أبل ورسيرتش إن موشن الكندية التي أنتجت بلاك بيري والهواتف الأخرى التي أنتجتها غوغل والمزودة بنظام أندرويد.

وقال روجر كاي رئيس مؤسسة إندبوينت تكنوليجيز أسوشييتس إن نوكيا بقيت في الخطوط التالية بعد تلك الشركات في سوق تتسم بسرعة الحركة.

ونقلت صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال عن مصدر قريب من نوكيا قوله إن الشركة تعتقد أن إكس 7 لن يحظى بالدعم المطلوب سواء بالنسبة للتسويق أو الدعم المالي من AT&T. وأضاف أن نوكيا تعتزم إطلاق الهاتف في بلدان أخرى غير الولايات المتحدة.

وأخفقت نوكيا -التي قادت الشركات الأخرى في العالم من حيث عدد الهواتف النقالة المبيعة في الأسواق– في إنتاج هاتف ذكي يستطيع منافسة آي فون أو الهواتف التي تنتجها غوغل وتستخدم نظام أنرويد. كما ركزت نوكيا بصورة أكبر على الأسواق خارج الولايات المتحدة.

وفي الربع الثالث من 2010 ، كانت نوكيا لا تزال أكبر شركة من حيث عدد الهواتف المبيعة في العالم حيث وصلت حصتها إلى 32.7 من السوق في العالم هبوطا من 38.3% في نفس الفترة من عام 2009.


المصدر:	وول ستريت جورنال>>>>>>الجزيرة*

----------


## سنفورة

يسلمو هدول على المعلومات

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمو يا زوء ع المعلومات الحلوة والرائعة 
ميرررررررررررررررسي

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلموو على المعلومات هدووله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما ارتفع طائر فوق السماء عاليا اقصى ما يمكن الا وسقط  :Drive:

----------


## سامي السرحان

يسلموا معلومات قيمه ..

----------


## الوسادة

شكرا لمروركم كلكم

----------

